# bait for 10 acre pond channel cat



## blacklab33 (Feb 10, 2007)

im fishing a local pond where i live that is in the range of 10 acres for channel cats. i was wondering what i should use bait wise for channel catfish. ive seen alot of people live line using blue gill but more people use cut up blue gill or night crawlers? any good ideas or tips or maybe recipes with bait? thanks.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

anything dead and smelly will work. i prefer cut sucker or goldeye


----------

